# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری یا رفتن به مدرسه

## ali7893

با سلام ببخشید من تو یه دوراهی بین غیر حضوری رفتن و یه مدرسه خوب رفتن موندم کلاسهای مدرسه هم از دو هفته بیش شروع شده و شهریش هم فک کنم 6 ملیون هس اگه بخام برم باید تصمیممو بگیرم نظر شما چیه؟در ضمن از یه چیزی هم میترسم اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم از درس بیفتم و شنیدم اکثر اونایی که غیر حضوری میگیرن تنبل میشن و طول سال این روز اون روز میکنن :Yahoo (114):

----------


## amirhosseinR

بودن تو جو مدرسه و بچه ها  انگیزه میده...
بعدشم کسی که مدرسه میره تا یه روز تعطیل گیره میاره نهایت استفاده رو میکنه وخوب میخونه....
ولی اونی که هر روز تعطیله همه روزاش مثه همه و ممکنه به اندازه ی وقتی که مدرسه میرفت قدر زمانو ندونه....
ولی بازم به خودتون بستگی داره کسی که اهل درس باشه خوب میخونه....

----------


## John4954

من نمیدونم سال پیش دانشگاهی چه اتفاقی بیفته.ولی نظرم اینه که درسای پیش رو بخوای بخونی و تست بزنی و درسای سال دوم و سوم هم مرور کنی سخت میشه.
خودمم دارم روش فکر میکنم.هنوز تصمیم نهایی نگرفتم ولی نظرم اینه که غیرحضوری بخونم.مدرسه ادمو خسته میکنه تا بیای خونه و خودتو بازسازی کنی طول میکشه.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## aktft

> با سلام ببخشید من تو یه دوراهی بین غیر حضوری رفتن و یه مدرسه خوب رفتن موندم کلاسهای مدرسه هم از دو هفته بیش شروع شده و شهریش هم فک کنم 6 ملیون هس اگه بخام برم باید تصمیممو بگیرم نظر شما چیه؟در ضمن از یه چیزی هم میترسم اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم از درس بیفتم و شنیدم اکثر اونایی که غیر حضوری میگیرن تنبل میشن و طول سال این روز اون روز میکنن


دوست عزیز اگر با مدیر مدرسه مشکلی ندارید ، معلم هاتون سطح تدریسشون خوب نیست یا وقت تلفی هست ، خودتون بخونید و پراکنده بیایید مدرسه (من که خیلی روزها رو نیومدم ، معلم و مدیر خودشون میفهمیدن نیام بهتره  :Yahoo (4): ) ، چون مدرسه رفتن و برگشتن و ناهار بخورید و استراحت و ... وقت تلفیه! مثلا دینی و زبان با این همه کتاب ریخته تو بازار دیگه معلم نمیخواد! خیلی از درسای دیگه هم شاید شما مشکل نداشته باشید که نیاز داشته باشید بیایید مدرسه ، امّا غیرحضوری یک مشکل داره اونم اینه که ممکنه خودتونه گول بزنید بگید وقت هست و سفت نخونید و از جو درس خارج میشید. من کلاً با غیرحضوری خیلی موافقم. امّا بستگی به خودتون داره.

----------


## ali7893

Up  @8MIT8

فرستاده شده از GT-I9300ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## مهسـا

مــــــدرسه  :Yahoo (4):     مـدرسه       :Yahoo (4):  مدرسه   :Yahoo (4): 

بدون هیچ شکی فقط مدرسه برای فردی که تاحالا کنکور نداده مناسبه

----------


## Wild Rose

من امسال کنکور دادم...پیش بودم...پیش روغیر حضوری گرفتم...

کاملا هم راضیم....خیلی وقتم ذخیره شد....

اگه مدرسه بود و نبودش تو ارتقا سطح علمیت کمکی نمیکنه...غیرحضوری عالیه :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ali7893

> من امسال کنکور دادم...پیش بودم...پیش روغیر حضوری گرفتم...
> 
> کاملا هم راضیم....خیلی وقتم ذخیره شد....
> 
> اگه مدرسه بود و نبودش تو ارتقا سطح علمیت کمکی نمیکنه...غیرحضوری عالیه


اگه بخای بین غیر حضوری و یه مدرسه خوب یکیو انتخاب کنی کدوم بهتره؟پارسال که غیر حضوری خوندین خارج بودن از جو مدرسه مشکل براتون پیش نیاورد؟و اینکه چجوری غیر حضوری گرفتین غیر انتفاعی رفتین پول دادین؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> اگه بخای بین غیر حضوری و یه مدرسه خوب یکیو انتخاب کنی کدوم بهتره؟پارسال که غیر حضوری خوندین خارج بودن از جو مدرسه مشکل براتون پیش نیاورد؟و اینکه چجوری غیر حضوری گرفتین غیر انتفاعی رفتین پول دادین؟


مدرسه ی خوب...اگه مدرسه خوب باشه و بهم کمک کنه و درواقع یار باشه نه بار...
چون من کلاس کنکور میرفتم جبران میشد....نه اصلا مشکلی پیش نیومد...عالی بود...
نه...من با تفحس و جست و جوی فراوان :Yahoo (4):  یه مدرسه دولتی داغوووون پیدا کردم...معدلم بالا بود قبول کردن :Yahoo (4): 
فقط امتحان ترم اول و دوم رو رفتم دادم...برای مستمر هم با مدیر طی کردم...عینا نمره برگمو برا مستمر وارد کرد...

----------


## مهدی یار

> با سلام ببخشید من تو یه دوراهی بین غیر حضوری رفتن و یه مدرسه خوب رفتن موندم کلاسهای مدرسه هم از دو هفته بیش شروع شده و شهریش هم فک کنم 6 ملیون هس اگه بخام برم باید تصمیممو بگیرم نظر شما چیه؟در ضمن از یه چیزی هم میترسم اگه غیر حضوری بگیرم از درس بیفتم و شنیدم اکثر اونایی که غیر حضوری میگیرن تنبل میشن و طول سال این روز اون روز میکنن


*درود دوست گرامی! 

من به یک دلیل با غیر حضوری خواندن بسیار مخالفم که متاسفانه به این علت هیچ گاه نه اشاره ای شده است و نه حتی به مغز مشاوران پر ادعا رسیده است!

در سیستم غیر حضوری شما با خود عهد می بندید صبح زود از خواب بیدار شوید و تا ساعتی معین با جدیت درس بخوانید. اصلی ترین مشکل که علت می شود برای وقوع سایر مسائل، آن است که اساساً فیزیولوژی بدن شما به عنوان یک مرد بالغ، در طی سال ها تکامل و فرگشت، برای این طراحی شده است که صبح از خواب برخاسته و از محلی که خانه ی خود می نامید خارج شوید و برای شکار و تهیه ی غذا از نهایت توان فیزیکی و روانی خود بهره ببرید. وانگهی شما برنامه ای ریخته اید که طی آن صبح هیچ نیازی و انگیزه ی جدی ای نیست که شما را از خانه بیرون بکشد و مغز و عضلاتتان را آماده ی کار جدی ای کند. این است که پس از مدت کوتاهی بی انگیزگی و رخوت وجودتان را رفته رفته فرا می گیرد و حتی ممکن است شما تغییرات مخرب هورمونی را هم تجربه کنید. مثل کاهش سطح تستوسترون (هورمون مردانه) که خود عاملی می شود برای مشکلات بسیار جدی تر. 

اما وقتی به مدرسه متعهد باشید، مجبور خواهید بود که راس ساعت 6 از خواب ناز دل کنده و خود را تا 7.5 در مدرسه حاضر کنید تا با سرزنش ها و تنبیه های ناظم سنگدل مواجه نشوید. معاشرت با دوستان و گاهی دعوا با  بدخواهان برایتان به عنوان یک مرد بسیار سودمندتر خواهد بود تا اینکه در کنج خانه پناه بگیرید و درس بخوانید.

این است که حتی اگر تصور می کنید در مدرسه وقتتان در یکسری کلاس ها تلف می شود، باز هم همچنان فکر 1 سال خانه ماندن را از ذهن خود خارج کنید و به جای آن به فکر شیوه هایی برای مطالعه ی مفید در ان کلاس های مضر باشید.*

----------


## mohammad-1300

سلام،ببخشید کسی مدرسه ای نمی شناسه که غیر حضوری ثبت نام کنه؟؟

----------


## Dorhato

اگر ارادت قویه غیر حضوری بهتره

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_اگر دوازدهم هستید صد در صد برید مدرسه .
و توی تابستون حداقل یه پایه رو کاملا جمع کنید_

----------


## Sam7_TA

درود بر شما. معلومه به روانشناسی تکاملی بسیار علاقه مندید! البته من خودم با غیر حضوری موافق هستم که باز اون هم بستگی به فرد داره، اما متن‌تون چشمم رو گرفت، دلم نیومد نظر ندم!


> *درود دوست گرامی! 
> 
> من به یک دلیل با غیر حضوری خواندن بسیار مخالفم که متاسفانه به این علت هیچ گاه نه اشاره ای شده است و نه حتی به مغز مشاوران پر ادعا رسیده است!
> 
> در سیستم غیر حضوری شما با خود عهد می بندید صبح زود از خواب بیدار شوید و تا ساعتی معین با جدیت درس بخوانید. اصلی ترین مشکل که علت می شود برای وقوع سایر مسائل، آن است که اساساً فیزیولوژی بدن شما به عنوان یک مرد بالغ، در طی سال ها تکامل و فرگشت، برای این طراحی شده است که صبح از خواب برخاسته و از محلی که خانه ی خود می نامید خارج شوید و برای شکار و تهیه ی غذا از نهایت توان فیزیکی و روانی خود بهره ببرید. وانگهی شما برنامه ای ریخته اید که طی آن صبح هیچ نیازی و انگیزه ی جدی ای نیست که شما را از خانه بیرون بکشد و مغز و عضلاتتان را آماده ی کار جدی ای کند. این است که پس از مدت کوتاهی بی انگیزگی و رخوت وجودتان را رفته رفته فرا می گیرد و حتی ممکن است شما تغییرات مخرب هورمونی را هم تجربه کنید. مثل کاهش سطح تستوسترون (هورمون مردانه) که خود عاملی می شود برای مشکلات بسیار جدی تر. 
> 
> اما وقتی به مدرسه متعهد باشید، مجبور خواهید بود که راس ساعت 6 از خواب ناز دل کنده و خود را تا 7.5 در مدرسه حاضر کنید تا با سرزنش ها و تنبیه های ناظم سنگدل مواجه نشوید. معاشرت با دوستان و گاهی دعوا با  بدخواهان برایتان به عنوان یک مرد بسیار سودمندتر خواهد بود تا اینکه در کنج خانه پناه بگیرید و درس بخوانید.
> 
> این است که حتی اگر تصور می کنید در مدرسه وقتتان در یکسری کلاس ها تلف می شود، باز هم همچنان فکر 1 سال خانه ماندن را از ذهن خود خارج کنید و به جای آن به فکر شیوه هایی برای مطالعه ی مفید در ان کلاس های مضر باشید.*

----------


## Nima_lovee

قطعا رفتن به کلاس و کار کردن با معلم برای قبولی در سه رشته الزامی هست. خودتون میتونید قضاوت کنید در 1000 نفر اول کنکور بیش از 80 درصد از مدارس تیزهوشان هستند که همگی مدرسه رفتند و با بهترین معلم های شهرشون کار کردن . غیرحضوری خوندن یعنی مطالعه ای که بدون هیچ راهنمایی صورت بگیره
پ.ن : قطعا یکسری ها میگن با وجود اینهمه کتاب کمک درسی اصلا نیازی نیست . من فقط از شما میخوام 5 نفر از رتبه های برتر همین سایت رو معرفی کنید که کاملا خودشون خوندند و هیچ کلاسی نرفتند.
غیرحضوری خوندن ذهن خیلی شفافی می خواد که شاید کمتر یک صدم درصد بچه ها اینو داشته باشن

----------


## liaa

> قطعا رفتن به کلاس و کار کردن با معلم برای قبولی در سه رشته الزامی هست. خودتون میتونید قضاوت کنید در 1000 نفر اول کنکور بیش از 80 درصد از مدارس تیزهوشان هستند که همگی مدرسه رفتند و با بهترین معلم های شهرشون کار کردن . غیرحضوری خوندن یعنی مطالعه ای که بدون هیچ راهنمایی صورت بگیره
> پ.ن : قطعا یکسری ها میگن با وجود اینهمه کتاب کمک درسی اصلا نیازی نیست . من فقط از شما میخوام 5 نفر از رتبه های برتر همین سایت رو معرفی کنید که کاملا خودشون خوندند و هیچ کلاسی نرفتند.
> غیرحضوری خوندن ذهن خیلی شفافی می خواد که شاید کمتر یک صدم درصد بچه ها اینو داشته باشن


دوست عزیز ، شما  قطعا مصاحبه رتبه های برتر همین سایت رو مطالعه نکردین ..‌. 
۹۹ درصدشون کلاس کنکور نرفتن ، کلاس های مدرسه رو ولی اغلب شرکت کردن .. ولی همون رو هم باز خیلیا معتقد بودن که نفعی براشون نداشته و درس هارو خودشون با تکیه به توانایی های خودشون یادگرفتن .. نمونش ، آقا محمد سینا ملکی رتبه ۴۲  من با ایشون شخصا صحبت کردم ! و ایشون خودشون به من گفتن که شرایط دبیرها و مدرسشون اصلا جالب نبوده ...
 و یا آقای علیرضا قلیزاده رتبه ۱۲۷ سال ۹۷ میتونید اسمشون رو سرچ کنید توی گوگل و صفحه شخصیشون رو توی کانون ببینید .. من با ایشون هم صحبت کردم و ایشون با اینکه تیزهوشان بودن تاکید داشتن که فقط اسم مدرسشون تیزهوشان بوده و اصلا امکانات فضایی و یا دبیرهای عالی و یا حتی عالی هم نه ! در حد هدف آموزش و پرورش !
نداشتن و با اتکا به خودشون و ساعت مطالعه بالا تایمی که توی مدرسه می گذشت رو جبران کردن .. طوری که روزای مدرسه ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه داشتن ! این ساعتیه که یک دانش آموز معمولی هدفگذاری میکنه تا توی روز تعطیلش به این میزان برسه .. و خیلی وقتا حتی نمیرسه .
پیشنهاد میکنم توی اینستاگرام سرچ کنید dr_zahra_nurii و با خانم دکتر زهرا نوری رتبه ۲۵ کنکور و دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران آشنا بشید .. ایشون با اینکه دانش آموز فرزانگان بودن سال آخر از فرزانگان در اومدن و توی یک مدرسه دولتی سطح پایین ثبت نام کردن تا بتونن غیر حضوری بخونن ! و همیشه هم تاکید می کنن که به هیچ عنوان در سال کنکورشون نه از کلاس های کنکور استفاده کردن و نه به مدرسه رفتن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Nima_lovee

> دوست عزیز ، شما  قطعا مصاحبه رتبه های برتر همین سایت رو مطالعه نکردین ..‌. 
> ۹۹ درصدشون کلاس کنکور نرفتن ، کلاس های مدرسه رو ولی اغلب شرکت کردن .. ولی همون رو هم باز خیلیا معتقد بودن که نفعی براشون نداشته و درس هارو خودشون با تکیه به توانایی های خودشون یادگرفتن .. نمونش ، آقا محمد سینا ملکی رتبه ۴۲  من با ایشون شخصا صحبت کردم ! و ایشون خودشون به من گفتن که شرایط دبیرها و مدرسشون اصلا جالب نبوده ...
>  و یا آقای علیرضا قلیزاده رتبه ۱۲۷ سال ۹۷ میتونید اسمشون رو سرچ کنید توی گوگل و صفحه شخصیشون رو توی کانون ببینید .. من با ایشون هم صحبت کردم و ایشون با اینکه تیزهوشان بودن تاکید داشتن که فقط اسم مدرسشون تیزهوشان بوده و اصلا امکانات فضایی و یا دبیرهای عالی و یا حتی عالی هم نه ! در حد هدف آموزش و پرورش !
> نداشتن و با اتکا به خودشون و ساعت مطالعه بالا تایمی که توی مدرسه می گذشت رو جبران کردن .. طوری که روزای مدرسه ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه داشتن ! این ساعتیه که یک دانش آموز معمولی هدفگذاری میکنه تا توی روز تعطیلش به این میزان برسه .. و خیلی وقتا حتی نمیرسه .
> پیشنهاد میکنم توی اینستاگرام سرچ کنید dr_zahra_nurii و با خانم دکتر زهرا نوری رتبه ۲۵ کنکور و دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران آشنا بشید .. ایشون با اینکه دانش آموز فرزانگان بودن سال آخر از فرزانگان در اومدن و توی یک مدرسه دولتی سطح پایین ثبت نام کردن تا بتونن غیر حضوری بخونن ! و همیشه هم تاکید می کنن که به هیچ عنوان در سال کنکورشون نه از کلاس های کنکور استفاده کردن و نه به مدرسه رفتن


در مورد شخص آخری که فرمود خود بنده عرض کردم اشخاصی هستند که ذهن خیلی شفافی از کنکور دارند. مثل ایشون که توی فرزانگان بودند.مشخصه که کسی که سه سال از دبیرستانش رو در مدرسه فرزانگان درس بخونه قطعا کنکوری کار کرده و تمام آزمون و خطاهاش رو کرده و سال چهارم به قولی فقط روش هاشو برای بار آخر پیاره میکنه ولی کسی که تو مدرسه های دولتی یا غیرانتفاعی ضعیفی درس خوندن ذهن خیلی خیلی غیر شفاف تری دارند.
در مورد اون دوشخصی که فرمودید رتبه 127 و 42 بودند توجه کنید که قطعا شرایط غیر حضوری رو ندیده اند. بنده خودم یکسال غیرحضوری خوندم و سال دوم که امسال بود در کلاس های کنکور شرکت کردم و واقعا تفاوت رو سر جلسه کنکور متوجه شدم.

----------


## amoehsan

> قطعا رفتن به کلاس و کار کردن با معلم برای قبولی در سه رشته الزامی هست. خودتون میتونید قضاوت کنید در 1000 نفر اول کنکور بیش از 80 درصد از مدارس تیزهوشان هستند که همگی مدرسه رفتند و با بهترین معلم های شهرشون کار کردن . غیرحضوری خوندن یعنی مطالعه ای که بدون هیچ راهنمایی صورت بگیره
> پ.ن : قطعا یکسری ها میگن با وجود اینهمه کتاب کمک درسی اصلا نیازی نیست . من فقط از شما میخوام 5 نفر از رتبه های برتر همین سایت رو معرفی کنید که کاملا خودشون خوندند و هیچ کلاسی نرفتند.
> غیرحضوری خوندن ذهن خیلی شفافی می خواد که شاید کمتر یک صدم درصد بچه ها اینو داشته باشن


دوستم رشته ریاضیه امسال کنکور داد از سال یازدهم مدرسه نرفت به احتمال زیاد تک رقمی میشه میانگین ترازش هم 8100 بود قلمچی

----------


## Nima_lovee

> دوستم رشته ریاضیه امسال کنکور داد از سال یازدهم مدرسه نرفت به احتمال زیاد تک رقمی میشه میانگین ترازش هم 8100 بود قلمچی


به سادگی میشه از آمار رتبه های برتر آزمون قلمچی همین جمعه استدلال کرد :Yahoo (22): 
به اسم مدارس توجه کنید(دوازدهم تجربی 21 تیر). چند تا مدرسه ی معمولی تو این اسامی مشاهده می کنید؟

----------


## amoehsan

> به سادگی میشه از آمار رتبه های برتر آزمون قلمچی همین جمعه استدلال کرد
> به اسم مدارس توجه کنید(دوازدهم تجربی 21 تیر). چند تا مدرسه ی معمولی تو این اسامی مشاهده می کنید؟


حاجی من دارم میگم یکی رو میشناسم اصلا مدرسه نمیرفت.خودمم پارسال هفته ای ۲ بار یا ۳ بار مدرسه میرفتم میانگین ترارم ۷۴۰۰ بود واس پارسال.امسالم غیرحضورس میگیرم

----------


## Nima_lovee

> حاجی من دارم میگم یکی رو میشناسم اصلا مدرسه نمیرفت.خودمم پارسال هفته ای ۲ بار یا ۳ بار مدرسه میرفتم میانگین ترارم ۷۴۰۰ بود واس پارسال.امسالم غیرحضورس میگیرم


اوکی هست موفق باشید :Yahoo (3):

----------

